# Finding wood



## sacedbysapp (Oct 20, 2021)

Always found cut down oak or even split firewood on Craigslist 19 yes ago. Now there nothing out there. Any other places to look?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 20, 2021)

CL is dead.  Like it or not, Facebook marketplace is the new CL.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Oct 20, 2021)

Not much there either.


----------



## PolishDeli (Oct 20, 2021)

Where in Fl are you?
Heres a good find in Orlando 








						Free oak wood - free stuff
					

Free wood must take all. If interested call



					orlando.craigslist.org
				




Late winter it's probably easier to find when people are trimming trees.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes..  where in Fl. are you ??   I have some Pecan for sale









						!!!!!!! Pecan BBQ Firewood !!!!!!! - farm & garden - by owner - sale
					

Pecan wood (natural, not store bought kiln dried) is not readily available from across Central Fl. to the South as we who like to use it well know. I have some Pecan wood split up and ready (almost)...



					sarasota.craigslist.org


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2021)

I would try your local tree trimmers, I have bought oak from them before. They sell it really cheap or just give it to you so they don’t have to haul it to the dump.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2021)

zwiller said:


> CL is dead.  Like it or not, Facebook marketplace is the new CL.



Boy is that the truth!!!
Mrs Bear is cleaning house around here, and sold all kinds of stuff "Fast" on FB Marketplace, including my 40 year old Gravely tractor, with 50" mower deck & blower for $1700.
That place is "HOT" !!

As for wood, PA is easy, because there are orchards all over the place, and they trim their trees often---Apple, Peach, Pear, etc
And like Al said, check with "Tree Trimmers".

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Boy is that the truth!!!
> Mrs Bear is cleaning house around here, and sold all kinds of stuff "Fast" on FB Marketplace, including my 40 year old Gravely tractor, with 50" mower deck & blower for $1700.
> That place is "HOT" !!
> 
> ...


40 year old Gravely man I wish I wouldn’t have missed that.  You don’t have any old Pennsylvania lawn tractors sitting around do ya?


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 21, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Boy is that the truth!!!
> Mrs Bear is cleaning house around here, and sold all kinds of stuff "Fast" on FB Marketplace, including my 40 year old Gravely tractor, with 50" mower deck & blower for $1700.
> That place is "HOT" !!
> 
> ...


I'm with Peachey on the Gravely tractor!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2021)

Sorry Guys,
She was gonna put it in @ $1500, hoping to get $1200, but I told her to put it in at $1900, and we got $1700. Sold on the first day.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 22, 2021)

Damn Bear...  That's a picture in a magazine (on the cover at that). Beautiful ... 

We have a son in S. Williamsport that has a big collection of old mower/tractors like that..  He would of loved to have that... Wish we knew ...


----------



## klintdaddysmoker (Nov 1, 2021)

I am loofor the holy grail of wood smoke! I’m looking to buy that pecan wood in bulk. I’m from the Michigan area but I can travel if your price is right and distance is not way on the west coast lol!


----------

